# The Egyptian: Just released and On Sale for $ .99 THIS WEEKEND ONLY!



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

On Sale for $.99 for Release Weekend Only!

The Egyptian: A Suspense/Thriller

At a mausoleum in Cairo's most notorious cemetery, a mercenary receives a package containing a silver test tube suspended in hydraulic stasis.

An investigative reporter tracking rogue biomedical companies is terrified by the appearance of a mummified man outside her Manhattan apartment.

A Bulgarian scientist who dabbles in the occult makes a startling discovery in his underground laboratory.

These seemingly separate events collide when Dominic Grey and Viktor Radek, private investigators of cults, are hired by the CEO of an Egyptian biomedical firm to locate stolen research integral to the company's new life extension product. However, after witnessing the slaughter of a team of scientists by the remnants of a dangerous cult thought long abandoned, Grey and Viktor turn from pursuers to pursued.

From the gleaming corridors of visionary laboratories to the cobblestone alleys of Eastern Europe to a lost oasis in the Sahara, Grey and Viktor must sift through science and myth to uncover the truth behind the Egyptian and his sinister biotech - before that truth kills them.

For fans of Michael Crichton, Dan Brown, Douglas Preston and the X-files.

Layton is also the Kindle bestselling author of the suspense novel The Summoner (first in the Dominic Grey series of stand-alone novels), as well as the mystery novella Hemingway's Ghost. Please visit him at www.laytongreen.com.

"I'm about to make a pretty bold statement here. Layton Green's The Egyptian is the strongest, best written indie book I've ever read . . . [If] James Bond and the X-Files had a love child, this book would be it."
-	Keryl Raist, To Publish or Not to Publish

"The Egyptian combines mythology and modern scientific research in a fantastic thriller that leaves the reader breathless and on the edge of their seat. Green's writing reminds me of Michael Crichton's works with the mysteries, thrills, and the life-changing scientific discoveries."
-	Cherie Reich, Surrounded by Books

MORE PRAISE for the Works of Layton Green

Green's debut The Summoner was such a great read, I was hoping that he'd duplicate his literary excellence. In his second book, The Egyptian, Green exceeded my expectations."
- BookPleasures.com

"Green's debut The Summoner was such a great read, I was hoping that he'd duplicate his literary excellence. In his second book, The Egyptian, Green did not disappoint me, he exceeded my expectations."
- BookPleasures.com

"The Summoner is one of those books that make you want to turn on all the lights in your house and lock the doors . . . The settings are authentic and you can feel and smell the countryside . . . This is a wonderful read for those who enjoy both suspense and action stories."
-	Seattle Post-Intelligencer

"Mystical, complicated, completely believable and terrifying . . . [w]ith an ending that will catapult you out of your reading chair. Riveting."
- The Review Broads

"Favorite book of the year so far."
- A Novel Source

"I moved a little outside my comfort zone with The Summoner, and I am glad I did. A blend of action, history, anthropology, thrills, and chills, all delivered with a mature, polished voice. I am eager for more from this author."
- Scott Nicholson, Bestselling Author


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Layton, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## twobridges08 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just purchased and read (in a matter of days) The Summoner by Layton Green. This is a great new adventure/mystery thriller set in Zimbabwe (where I am from). I was completely surprised and excited to find a novel set in Zim - not been a well received place in the news in the last few years and so it really delighted me to read a piece of fiction with Zim as its backdrop. The story follows a Diplomatic Security agent on assignment in Harare and his motley investigative team, which includes a sophisticated, albeit jaded, female government liaison - romantic flames flare between these two as with the help of a religious phenomenologist from Prague they delve into the country's cultural underbelly (and to the ancient ruins of Great Zimbabwe) in search of a missing diplomat. Theis book is a complete steal for 99 cents, is fast paced with seamless transitions from chapter to chapter that will keep you up at night. A great Christmas read!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Layton Green said:


> The Summoner  has garnered twelve straight 5 star reviews on Amazon, and lavish praise from blogs and reviewers. Bestselling Kindle Author Scott Nicholson said: "A blend of action, history, anthropology, thrills, and chills, all delivered with a mature, polished voice. I am eager for more from this author."
> 
> The Summoner: An expert on cults and a Diplomatic Security Agent investigate the mysterious disappearance of a U.S. diplomat at a religious ceremony in Zimbabwe.
> 
> ...


Your book looks interesting, and I plan to download a sample today. Congrats on the 5-star reviews!


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Cindy


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

My mystery/suspense novel The Summoner  (by Layton Green) has received twelve straight five star reviews, but it's hard for a debut author to get noticed, so I'm giving away FIFTY copies today. Please check out the novel at www.laytongreen.com (and at the Amazon), and if you think you might like it, send me an email from the contact page on the website, and I'll send you a free copy for your Kindle. If you're not one of the first fifty and still want a copy today, I might be persuaded . . .

The premise of The Summoner: An expert on cults and a Diplomatic Security Agent investigate the mysterious disappearance of a U.S. diplomat at a religious ceremony in Zimbabwe.

Early praise:
"I moved a little outside my comfort zone with The Summoner, and I am glad I did. A blend of action, history, anthropology, thrills, and chills, all delivered with a mature, polished voice. I am eager for more from this author."
-	Scott Nicholson, Bestselling Author

"Layton Green has written a tale with supernatural and political undertones that unravels with ever increasing suspense . . . The book is plain terrific."
-	Richard Marek, former President and Publisher of E.P. Dutton

"Green writes like a dream. Dominic Grey is a fascinating protagonist, and his quest for justice in the heart of a troubled African city gripped me from start to finish. The Summoner also beautifully captures Zimbabwe's diverse and conflicting landscapes - both urban and rural, ancient and modern. The result is a fast-paced and searing narrative that offers a glimpse into a world of religion, politics, and culture few could imagine. The next installment of Green's suspenseful storytelling and Grey's next journey can't come soon enough!"
- Melody Moezzi, Award-winning Author, War on Error


----------



## twobridges08 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks! This is a great offer - I will pass this info along to my friends as I recently reviewed this book and it is an incredible read!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds great! I'd be interested in checking it out.

Email sent.

Thanks!


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for the offer..sent an email.  Your book sounds interesting.. great book cover.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Sent e-mail. Actually, sent two cos I didn't think the first one sent cos I didn't hear the "swoosh" then realized my sound was off.  *Sigh* head down, looking sheepish.


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks -- got you both!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Layton,

The book sounds interesting.  I've sent a message.

Regards,

  - Mark


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Mark -- hope you enjoy.


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

" . . . Of all of the reviews I've done, I can count three or four books that are shining examples of independent publishing. The Summoner by Layton Green is one of those . . . this book is above and beyond in its narrative, its cohesiveness, the depth of its characters and the quality of the writing. This is one of the best books I've ever read for Odyssey Reviews."
- Odyssey Reviews (Winner of Odyssey Review's Award of Indie Excellence)
http://herodyssey.blogspot.com/2011/02/layton-green-summoner.html

The Summoner 
A United States diplomat disappears in front of hundreds of onlookers while attending a religious ceremony in the bushveld of Zimbabwe. 
Dominic Grey, Diplomatic Security special agent, product of a violent childhood and a worn passport, is assigned to investigate. Aiding the investigation is Professor Viktor Radek, religious phenomenologist and expert on cults, and Nya Mashumba, the local government liaison. 
What Grey uncovers is a terrifying cult older than Western civilization, the harsh underbelly of a country in despair, a priest seemingly able to perform impossibilities, and the identity of the newest target. 
Himself . . .

"Layton Green has written a tale with supernatural and political undertones that unravels with ever increasing suspense . . . The book is plain terrific."
-	Richard Marek, former President and Publisher of E.P. Dutton


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

The Summoner, 20+ Five Star Reviews, On Sale for a Limited Time!

The Summoner
A United States diplomat disappears in front of hundreds of onlookers while attending a religious ceremony in the bushveld of Zimbabwe.

Dominic Grey, Diplomatic Security special agent, product of a violent childhood and a worn passport, is assigned to investigate. Aiding the investigation is Professor Viktor Radek, religious phenomenologist and expert on cults, and Nya Mashumba, the local government liaison.

What Grey uncovers is a terrifying cult older than Western civilization, the harsh underbelly of a country in despair, a demagogic priest seemingly able to perform impossibilities, and the identity of the newest target.

Himself.

" . . .[T]his book is above and beyond in its narrative, its cohesiveness, the depth of its characters and the quality of the writing. This is one of the best books I've ever read for Odyssey Reviews."
- Odyssey Reviews (Winner -- Odyssey Review's Award of Indie Excellence)

"Favorite book of the year so far."
- A Novel Source

"Layton Green has written a tale with supernatural and political undertones that unravels with ever increasing suspense . . . The book is plain terrific."
-	Richard Marek, former President and Publisher of E.P. Dutton

"I moved a little outside my comfort zone with The Summoner, and I am glad I did. A blend of action, history, anthropology, thrills, and chills, all delivered with a mature, polished voice. I am eager for more from this author."
-	Scott Nicholson, Bestselling Author
"Green writes like a dream. Dominic Grey is a fascinating protagonist, and his quest for justice in the heart of a troubled African city gripped me from start to finish. The Summoner also beautifully captures Zimbabwe's diverse and conflicting landscapes - both urban and rural, ancient and modern. The result is a fast-paced and searing narrative that offers a glimpse into a world of religion, politics, and culture few could imagine. The next installment of Green's suspenseful storytelling and Grey's next journey can't come soon enough!"
- Melody Moezzi, Award-winning Author, War on Error

"[C]alls to mind such series as Jason Bourne and Indiana Jones, with supernatural/religious overtones thrown in. I recommend The Summoner to anyone looking for a suspense-filled journey into a unique-and at times, terrifying-culture that'll keep you guessing." 
- Bookhound's Den


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Layton, it took me almost a month to get to the book and start reading it, but only took about three days to read.  I would have finished it sooner if I didn't have a job and studying for a test getting in my way.

I've posted a 5-star review on Amazon, and I have to admit that I don't often rate books that high.  This one is that good.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  If anyone has this book in their TBR list, they ought to move it to the top.  Otherwise, they'll be wishing they had done so.

Thanks for giving me the chance to read it.

  - Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

As a spring gift, today ONLY I am giving away free Kindle copies of The Summoner. Please visit my website at www.laytongreen.com, contact me via the email listed on the contact page, and I will send a copy.

The premise: An expert on cults and a Diplomatic Security Agent investigate the mysterious disappearance of a U.S. diplomat at a religious ceremony in Zimbabwe.

" . . .[T]his book is above and beyond in its narrative, its cohesiveness, the depth of its characters and the quality of the writing. This is one of the best books I've ever read for Odyssey Reviews."
- Odyssey Reviews (Winner -- Odyssey Review's Award of Indie Excellence)

"Favorite book of the year so far."
- A Novel Source

"I moved a little outside my comfort zone with The Summoner, and I am glad I did. A blend of action, history, anthropology, thrills, and chills, all delivered with a mature, polished voice. I am eager for more from this author."
-	Scott Nicholson, Bestselling Author

"Layton Green has written a tale with supernatural and political undertones that unravels with ever increasing suspense . . . The book is plain terrific."
-	Richard Marek, former President and Publisher of E.P. Dutton

"Green writes like a dream. Dominic Grey is a fascinating protagonist, and his quest for justice in the heart of a troubled African city gripped me from start to finish. The Summoner also beautifully captures Zimbabwe's diverse and conflicting landscapes - both urban and rural, ancient and modern. The result is a fast-paced and searing narrative that offers a glimpse into a world of religion, politics, and culture few could imagine. The next installment of Green's suspenseful storytelling and Grey's next journey can't come soon enough!"
- Melody Moezzi, Award-winning Author, War on Error


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

_The Summoner _ by Layton Green is now on sale for $.99 for a limited time.

_The Summoner_: An expert on cults and a Diplomatic Security Agent investigate the mysterious disappearance of a U.S. diplomat at a religious ceremony in Zimbabwe.

Praise for The Summoner

"Favorite book of the year so far."
- A Novel Source

"The Summoner is one of those books that make you want to turn on all the lights in your house and lock the doors . . . The settings are authentic and you can feel and smell the countryside . . . [t]his is a wonderful read for those who enjoy both suspense and action stories."
-	Seattle Post-Intelligencer

"I moved a little outside my comfort zone with The Summoner, and I am glad I did. A blend of action, history, anthropology, thrills, and chills, all delivered with a mature, polished voice. I am eager for more from this author."

-	Scott Nicholson, Bestselling Author
"[T]his book is above and beyond in its narrative, its cohesiveness, the depth of its characters and the quality of the writing. This is one of the best books I've ever read for Odyssey Reviews."
- Odyssey Reviews (Winner -- Odyssey Review's Award of Indie Excellence)

"Green writes like a dream. Dominic Grey is a fascinating protagonist, and his quest for justice in the heart of a troubled African city gripped me from start to finish. The Summoner also beautifully captures Zimbabwe's diverse and conflicting landscapes - both urban and rural, ancient and modern. The result is a fast-paced and searing narrative that offers a glimpse into a world of religion, politics, and culture few could imagine. The next installment of Green's suspenseful storytelling and Grey's next journey can't come soon enough!"
- Melody Moezzi, Award-winning Author, War on Error

"[C]alls to mind such series as Jason Bourne and Indiana Jones, with supernatural/religious overtones thrown in. I recommend The Summoner to anyone looking for a suspense-filled journey into a unique-and at times, terrifying-culture that'll keep you guessing." 
- Bookhound's Den

"Yes, I did put TWO Five Stars up there . . . giving Green's The Summoner Five stars and Five stars alone downplays how I felt about this book . . . BUY THIS BOOK."

- 1000 + Books To Read

"Mystical, complicated, completely believable and terrifying . . . [w]ith an ending that will catapult you out of your reading chair. Riveting."
- The Review Broads


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

_THE EGYPTIAN _ by Layton Green

On Sale for $.99 for Release Weekend Only: The long-awaited (standalone) sequel to Layton Green's suspense novel _The Summoner_.

_The Egyptian_: A Suspense/Thriller

At a mausoleum in Cairo's most notorious cemetery, a mercenary receives a package containing a silver test tube suspended in hydraulic stasis.

An investigative reporter tracking rogue biomedical companies is terrified by the appearance of a mummified man outside her Manhattan apartment.

A Bulgarian scientist who dabbles in the occult makes a startling discovery in his underground laboratory.

These seemingly separate events collide when Dominic Grey and Viktor Radek, private investigators of cults, are hired by the CEO of an Egyptian biomedical firm to locate stolen research integral to the company's new life extension product. However, after witnessing the slaughter of a team of scientists by the remnants of a dangerous cult thought long abandoned, Grey and Viktor turn from pursuers to pursued.

From the gleaming corridors of visionary laboratories to the cobblestone alleys of Eastern Europe to a lost oasis in the Sahara, Grey and Viktor must sift through science and myth to uncover the truth behind the Egyptian and his sinister biotech - before that truth kills them.

For fans of Michael Crichton, Dan Brown, Douglas Preston and the X-files.

Layton is also the Kindle bestselling author of the suspense novel The Summoner (first in the Dominic Grey series of stand-alone novels), as well as the mystery novella Hemingway's Ghost. Please visit him at www.laytongreen.com.

Praise for the Works of Layton Green

Green's debut The Summoner was such a great read, I was hoping that he'd duplicate his literary excellence. In his second book, The Egyptian, Green exceeded my expectations."
- BookPleasures.com

"Green's debut The Summoner was such a great read, I was hoping that he'd duplicate his literary excellence. In his second book, The Egyptian, Green did not disappoint me, he exceeded my expectations."
- BookPleasures.com

"The Summoner is one of those books that make you want to turn on all the lights in your house and lock the doors . . . The settings are authentic and you can feel and smell the countryside . . . This is a wonderful read for those who enjoy both suspense and action stories."
-	Seattle Post-Intelligencer

"Mystical, complicated, completely believable and terrifying . . . [w]ith an ending that will catapult you out of your reading chair. Riveting."
- The Review Broads

"Favorite book of the year so far."
- A Novel Source

"I moved a little outside my comfort zone with The Summoner, and I am glad I did. A blend of action, history, anthropology, thrills, and chills, all delivered with a mature, polished voice. I am eager for more from this author."
- Scott Nicholson, Bestselling Author

"Layton Green has written a tale with supernatural and political undertones that unravels with ever increasing suspense . . . The book is plain terrific."
-	Richard Marek, former President and Publisher of E.P. Dutton
"Layton Green is a gifted writer."
- Readers Favorite

"Green writes like a dream, and Dominic Grey is a fascinating protagonist . . . . The next installment of Green's suspenseful storytelling and Grey's next journey can't come soon enough!"
- Melody Moezzi, Award-winning Author, War on Error

"[T]his book is above and beyond in its narrative, its cohesiveness, the depth of its characters and the quality of the writing. This is one of the best books I've ever read for Odyssey Reviews."
- Odyssey Reviews

"Yes, I did put TWO Five Stars up there . . . giving Green's The Summoner Five stars and Five stars alone downplays how I felt about this book . . . BUY THIS BOOK." 
- 1000 + Books To Read

"[C]alls to mind such series as Jason Bourne and Indiana Jones, with supernatural/religious overtones thrown in." 
- Bookhound's Den

"An awesome read . . . The writing is polished and evocative, the subject matter fascinating, the characters intriguing, and the pace non-stop. Spooky and occasionally metaphysical, The Summoner harkens back to The Serpent and the Rainbow in its ability to convincingly portray seemingly paranormal events in a realistic (and therefore even creepier) manner."
- Blood Writes, Mystery Pick of the Week

"Wow. This book, it packs a walloping punch . . . What a truly original story this was."
- Tiffany Harkleroad, Book Blogger and Amazon Vine Voice

"This is truly a captivating novel. The excitement travels from page to page and this is one story that will stay with you way after you turn that last page."
- Socrates' Book Review


----------



## rabidreader (Aug 27, 2011)

This is exciting news Layton.  Thanks for the heads up, I really enjoyed The Summoner.


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Rabid, I appreciate the support!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, Layton. I just downloaded the sample, which is kind of silly since I'm sure I'll be buying the book after reading a bit of it. Love your writing style.


----------



## Layton Green (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, Cindy.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## rabidreader (Aug 27, 2011)

Layton I just bought The Summoner, it looks great too.  Good luck!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok.
Layton - one word:  MORE.
I purchased both The Summoner and The Egyptian.
Read both (how could you read The Summoner and NOT go read the Egyptian immediately??).
Dominic Grey is a character who is as enjoyable as Lee Child's Jack Reacher or Boyd Morrison's Tyler Locke.  The writing is gripping and takes one back to the 2 o'clock club of Mike Hicks' work (staying up till 2 to finish his work).  I mention these other authors because I am a big fan of theirs.
And now I am a fan of yours.

so I want More.
so I ask When?


----------

